# Smutgrass control



## Kccowman (Sep 5, 2019)

Smutgrass has become a real problem in my pastures and in many area pastures. Have tried Valpar with limited success. Have tried to wipe with roundup. This wasn’t real successful either. Anybody have and suggestions on how to control this weed?


----------



## weedman (Jul 12, 2019)

Velpar is the standard. There has been a lot of work done on the best timing by Univ of FL. Remember that Velpar has root uptake only and needs rainfall to get into the roots. Too much rain also moves it out of the rootzone. Catch 22 really.


----------



## shamrockkidno2 (May 16, 2017)

I have the same problem. Sprayed with Velpar but got too much rain. I've all but elimanated it in my hayfield that is cut 3 times a year. Seems like the seeds don't have time to mature if you cut it often. I also heard if you broke up the soil and planted rye grass it would choke it out, that did'nt work either. Velpar is not cheap as you know.


----------

